# Two travels to Georgia. October 2014 and August 2016.



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice photos from Georgia


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Tbilisi, October 2014


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

kay: Great pictures again. I didn't realise Georgia has so much poverty and decline. I hope things will improve there in the future.
By the way, that well maintained vintage Mercedes is stunning.


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Tbilisi, October 2014


----------



## mexico15 (Jan 21, 2009)

Benonie said:


> kay: Great pictures again. I didn't realise Georgia has so much poverty and decline. I hope things will improve there in the future.
> By the way, that well maintained vintage Mercedes is stunning.


Georgia has a GDP per capita of 3,754USD , thats around the same with Egypt, Guatemala, Bolivia and Mongolia, and a HDI of 0,754, almost like my country Mexico, Brasil, Azerbaiyan and Ukraine.

I dont see so much poverty as Egypt, Guatemala, Bolivia or Mongolia in those pics, Georgia its normal for a country with their ranking data, i am really impresed, love the architectura and the nostalgia of Tbilisi, Georgia is so underrated, we dont hear anything about this beautiful country!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Wonderful pictures, really! Happy to discover this city, so thanks you Lazy Stranger kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Tbilisi, October 2014


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Tbilisi, October 2014


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Tbilisi, October 2014


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very interesting thread! kay:
Love that cinema entrance!


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Tbilisi, October 2014


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Georgia, Kakheti region, October 2014


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a splendidly situated, romantic looking country....a very distinctive culture.


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

All people who've been to Georgia said extremely nice things about the country to me


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Signagi (Georgian: სიღნაღი, Sighnaghi) is a town in Georgia's easternmost region of Kakheti and the administrative center of the Signagi Municipality. Although it is one of Georgia's smallest towns, Signagi serves as a popular tourist destination due to its location at the heart of Georgia's wine-growing regions, as well as its picturesque landscapes, pastel houses and narrow, cobblestone streets. Located on a steep hill, Signagi overlooks the vast Alazani Valley, with the Caucasus Mountains visible at a distance. (wikipedia)


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Signagi, October 2014


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful updates, Lazy Stranger! kay:
Particularly like #85/4, and the animals, hunter and symbols in #87/3
remind me of the Celtic culture.


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Signagi, October 2014


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful... kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Signagi, October 2014


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

Ha-ha, that Lada (Жигули) is great!


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Kvareli


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Gremi


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Telavi, October 2014


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates from Georgia :cheers:


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, I feel like I've uncovered a whole new world looking at these photos. Georgia really has a unique character


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Telavi, October 2014


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Ikalto Monastery


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Ikalto Monastery


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the autumnal poetry of this children's playground!
Wonderful impressions... kay:

This really deserves the name "Fairy Land"!
My favourites are the dragons (pic 5) and the castle (pic 6). kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Borjomi


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Pitturesque and charming country, great pics! kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again really very nice new photos


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Gorgeous updates, very atmospheric! 

and nice recycling (207) kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Georgia is great, it has something wild and something very lovely and pitturesque
at the same time...

The old train wagon as bridge...! :lol:
Did you make a try to use it? 
For very sportive people it would be possible, they would have to climb
some parts...

It's a pity that you don't communicate with your thread visitors, Lazy Stranger,
(apart from your phantastic pics) - but you will have your reasons, and
of course I respect them.


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

It's a pity that you don't communicate with your thread visitors, Lazy Stranger,
(apart from your phantastic pics) - but you will have your reasons, and
of course I respect them.[/QUOTE]

Sorry. I undestand english, but not speak it well


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Hesauri fortress


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Vardzia


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lazy Stranger said:


> It's a pity that you don't communicate with your thread visitors, Lazy Stranger,
> (apart from your phantastic pics) - but you will have your reasons, and
> of course I respect them.


Sorry. I undestand english, but not speak it well [/QUOTE]

I understand. No problem! Your pics also speak very intensive to us. kay:

Lovely updates, those great landscapes with the autumnal yellow trees!


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Akhaltsikhe.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, beautiful updates. The landscape are like the building: lovely and with character kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Georgia, the unknown pearl... 
Great pics! kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful Autumn impressions, great castle! kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A wonderful country with rich culture, but also something "wild"  -
beautifully captured with you camera. kay:

I particularly love the last pic!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Beautiful architecture and gardens....great showcase. :cheers:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Batumi, November 2014


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely style mix in the first picture! kay:
A very interesting update!


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Batumi, November 2014


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Some phantastic buildings! kay:
I love the extraordinary, beautiful roof in #237/3!


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Fantastic. There's a familiarity and a wonderful originality in Georgian architecture. Very nice pics. :cheers:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful update! kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Tbilisi Botanic Garden


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very special, very beautiful! :applause:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely frog pics! kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful pics! :applause:
The last one...

And this... - I would call it the "Emerald Forest", it's fairytale-like, with a fairy
standing in the pavillion... 



Lazy Stranger said:


>


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

This bridge is one of the best modern constructions I've seen since a long time!
Great pics as always! :applause:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the pics with the white pigeon! :applause:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely last two pics! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Those cities, landscapes, towns and sites in Georgia really look great!


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great pics of beautiful, extraordinary places!
Doors with character! :applause:



Lazy Stranger said:


>


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

What a landscape!


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

^^Very beautiful landscape ! Great shots !


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fascinating and beautiful! kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uplistsikhe


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful landscape and nice shadow pic! kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Kutaisi


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So much beauty...


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Kutaisi


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Kutaisi


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Interesting and beautiful updates again! kay:
That Golden Horse Fountain...

And this one is really nice! 



Lazy Stranger said:


>


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Kutaisi


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Kutaisi


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Motsameta


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Idyllic landscape, great pics! :applause:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Gelati Monastery


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Always a joy to look at your great pictures, Lazy Stranger! :cheers:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A land of great beauty. A discovery!
Great pics too, of course, like the last one! :applause:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Kobuleti


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Batumi


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Charming and interesting update! kay:


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Batumi


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Extraordinary architecture and big contrasts...
Love the last one and the yard!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Motsameta is awesome, great location and beautiful monastery
and Batumi is equally beautiful with unique architectural style.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------

